# a question for CaseyL



## sabry (Oct 14, 2001)

Hi Casey, I was following your posts on your surgery and I'm happy that everything was fine.I also read that you had pains for gas after the laparoscopy.I also had a lapar. and after it i had a lot a lot of bad pain....I do not know if for gas or what, since they did this exam not for gynec purpose but to explore if i has appendix and to see the bowel...but i had bad pains and for some time (2 weeks). I wonder....how long did you have this pains?anyway, good luck for your future pregnancy and have a good day


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Sabry - My gas pains after my lap lasted for about 5 days, but I was also C at the time (and I'm not usually a C type). Once that resolved, so did the sharp gas pains. I had a lot of general soreness from all the work they did inside there for about a week or so. One of my incisions is still sore (almost 4 weeks later), but it is healing. Hope I was of some help and thanks for the kind thoughts!


----------



## sabry (Oct 14, 2001)

Hi Casey,yes, you have been of big support, even if i had the lapar. many years ago, yours was a moral support in the sense that i feel like "normal" about it...I explain...when I had it, the docs and specialists told me that it was of no pain at all, that i could walk the next day etc etc....after I did it, i felt very painful, couldn't walk like a normal person for some days, only a little walk like crippled....then when they took away the stitches it was better, and after 2 weeks i could walk and work like before.So I tought I was the only one that had longer time to recover...i know that we are not all the same....but since this is a modern procedure and they say non-invasive... so now i feel more human, me too.thanks again for your replytake care


----------

